# Turnout for ShowJumping?



## HorseMad. (8 May 2013)

Hi,
I am in need of help with how i '' turn out '' me & my horse for Sj?.
He's a chesnut Tb so basically what should we wear and what parts should i trim/pull/plait etc? Thanks!! x


----------



## Chocy (8 May 2013)

Its show jumping so anything goes   the more bling, blonde ponytail, make-up etc the better! 

Seriously its mainly just b smart. Jacket, shirt, light jods for u
Horse- whatever u want in whatever colour for numnah, don't need 2 plait. I just like 2 hav horse clean, tidy & with smart saddlecloth


----------



## MandyMoo (8 May 2013)

showjumping tends to not have very strict rules to be honest! just look smart 

I personally wear white jods, black jacket, black hat, white shirt/stock, black gloves, black boots - preference as my horses all have black tack and black leather girths and black boots - I like to match  They usually wear either a white, black or navy square numnah too.
I occasionally plait (when I randomly have more time/can be arsed) - but if I don't my horses manes are just neatly pulled


----------



## HorseMad. (8 May 2013)

Chocy said:



			Its show jumping so anything goes   the more bling, blonde ponytail, make-up etc the better! 

Seriously its mainly just b smart. Jacket, shirt, light jods for u
Horse- whatever u want in whatever colour for numnah, don't need 2 plait. I just like 2 hav horse clean, tidy & with smart saddlecloth
		
Click to expand...

Shame 4 me!, I have brown hair haha  i hope he'll be good as i dont see many ginger's jumping haha x


----------



## RCP Equestrian (9 May 2013)

The trick is to stick diamonds wherever they will stick, Have your hair in a pony tail (strictly NO HAIR NETS!) 

Horse has to be un pulled and un plaited, the longer the mane the better and MUST be cut with scissors, non of this natural look.

As many gadgets that arent really needed and preferably a big bit too (then you look well cool ) 

And last but not least and the most important piece of tack......

DRAW REINS!! 

Thing is, I think I tick every box above!


----------



## Jenni_ (9 May 2013)

I wear white breeches, navy jacket, navy hat, black boots, white stock. I have the odd sparkle attached in places and horse wears either a white saddle clother or coloured one with matching boots / bandages.

I have a loooong blonde pony tail but I do normally wear mine in a bun / hairnet as its blimming annoying!


----------



## vam (9 May 2013)

Im very plain and simple. Black jacket, hat, gloves and boots with white breeches and stock shirt. Horse has black bridle, breastplate and grith, his saddle is dark brown but that doesnt bother me as my butt covers most of it . Black tendon boots only, black saddle cloth and a black fly veil in the summer.
Not sure it matters what you wear or the colours as long as your smart with it. I tie my hair up so i dont have a pony tail but i keep getting whispy bits that stick out the side of my hat so im going to invest in some clips. I make sure im as clean as poss and so is he, although i dont bath or even wash his legs to be honest. Erm thats it really, not a massive fan of all things sparkly or really bright colours but it would be boring if we all liked the same things


----------



## PolarSkye (9 May 2013)

Kal's jockey wears white jods, white shirt/stock, navy jacket, black gloves, black hat/boots.  Kal wears all black tack, including breastplate, sheepskin-lined boots, black saddle cloth with dead sheep saddle pad between saddle and saddle cloth.  Very boring.  No bling.  No diamantes.  Oh . . . and her hair is in a hairnet.

We don't plait just to jump, but if he's jumping directly after a dressage test, we leave the plaits in.

But then we event .

P


----------



## Koda (9 May 2013)

I do showing and showjumping, and my SJ is where I get to have fun with my turnout. Showing is more strict 
I am a Primark chick through and through for regular clothes, but SJ is where I splurge on some fancy things 

Check out Kingsland and Pikeur, soooo many pretty things! But that's just if you have some extra cash to splash...

Neat and tidy is the main aim for SJ turnout, but you can play around with what colours you want to use. I have black with a silver trim on my numnah, showjacket and fly fringe. Fly fringes are very popular and I find it helps the horse look smart even if I haven't bothered to plait 

My friend matches her jacket, fly fringe and numnah as grey with a baby blue trim, and her horse is chestnut.


----------



## KatB (9 May 2013)

I have a brown, beige and baby blue casco hat, a navy jacket, beige breeches, black boots, white saddle cloth, and navy blue, beige and gold fly fringe. All her tack is brown, and she has a navy and white breastplate  never plait for Sjing, but do wash tail/legs


----------



## Leviticus (9 May 2013)

Dark navy jacket (occasionally black if the other needs a wash ), very pale blue stock shirt, white breeches, black long boots, vented hat, no gloves.

Horses tend to use plain jump saddle and girth, martingale and plain bridle. Use an 'ear hat' as the kids call them in the summer, and boots if necessary. 

Personally I pull and plait all manes. If you can do it neatly, it looks so much nicer than a mane flapping about all over the place. No need to go flashy with diamanté on everything (IMO it looks a bit cheap, but I'm a guy so maybe that's it...) personally I'd rather be turned out more simply. 

Also take off the big earrings and tie your hair up properly, in a hair net 

picture for reference


----------



## blood_magik (9 May 2013)

As everyone else has said, neat and tidy is the way to go 

I plait for BS but a lot of people don't


----------



## HorseMad. (9 May 2013)

Thankyou everyone!, he does need tendon boots and overreach boots , Im getting a solo comb and going to pull his mane on the weekend just going to leave his tail though as it's thin and neat anyway, He has a black running martingale and currently he needs a new saddle, i think i may just go for a cheap wintec until i get some more money 
I will upload a pic.. Just warning you guys now he is very skinny and i only just got him on sunday for a birthday present x


----------



## HorseMad. (9 May 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/leah.warre...94186322.76354.100003212318768&type=3&theater    This is Jack, Not a very good pic but the best one i could find i will take one when the weather pics up.x


----------



## showpony (9 May 2013)

LOL.... I am just starting to get out and about jumping my Mare, if all else fails ( which it has ) I like to make sure she is very well turned out.
I do Plait her as she has the fuzziest Mane & forelock - think " Jedward " of the horse world !
I have a matching numnah & flyveil - Just got a SUBTLE bling browband which I think looks great

As for myself Black Show Jacket, White Jods , & an SJ Shirt with 3 red small buttons.

Oh & I keep my " Blonde Hair " in a neat plait 






Chocy said:



			Its show jumping so anything goes   the more bling, blonde ponytail, make-up etc the better! 

Seriously its mainly just b smart. Jacket, shirt, light jods for u
Horse- whatever u want in whatever colour for numnah, don't need 2 plait. I just like 2 hav horse clean, tidy & with smart saddlecloth
		
Click to expand...


----------

